# SAV Fastmac



## desagregator (26 Mai 2008)

Salut,

J'ai acheté une batterie fastmac truepower pour macbook il y a un mois directement sur leur site. (autant profiter du taux de change) (Pas de problème de livraison : reçue au bout de 5 jours)

Au bout de quelques cycles la batterie semble défectueuse; extinction du portable et impossible de le rallumer. 

J'ai laissé pas mal de messages sur leur SAV (ici) mais aucune réponse.

Suis je seul dans ce cas ? Comment faire pour échanger cette fichue batterie ?

D'avance merci de vos témoignages.


----------



## desagregator (27 Mai 2008)

voici le bon mail pour les contacter : Support6@FastMac.com

il réponde très vite


----------



## kaos (18 Juin 2011)

moi j'ai envoyé des photos pour un bout de plastique cassé a la reception et ils m'ont envoyés une nouvelle direct , l'autre marchait parfaitement et ils me l'ont laissé !


----------

